# Keyless entry



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

After searching the forums for advice, I got nothin', so here it goes:

I'm interested in getting a keyless entry system for my '98 sentra se. it didn't come stock. i thought the guy i bought it from just didn't give me the keyfobs, but i looked at the fuseboxes under the hood and the fuses just weren't there. so, in that spirit, i'm in need of some advice. what should i do? should i go to the nissan dealer and have them put a factory keyless entry in? should i go aftermarket and get security and keyless? what brands are best?

i already have power door locks and such, the car is a manual, so remote start isn't an option.

help?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pretty much any local tint/alarm shop can install a keyless entry for you
I think they run about $200

and you can get remote start...even on a 5 spd


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

there was a group buy for a Viper alarm I believe. Maybe it is still going on. Check over in that forum. The Nissan Dealership will overchage you, I'd say go to any Custom Car shop, they'll be cheaper.

I knew someone so I got mine done for $100, minus having the Actully Autiable alarm, so when I hit the Panic button it does nothing. But still I can lock and unlock my car without my keys, which is all I was worried about...allthough the trunk pop would be nice. I'm gonna take it back later to get remote start cuz it gets damn cold here.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> pretty much any local tint/alarm shop can install a keyless entry for you
> I think they run about $200
> 
> and you can get remote start...even on a 5 spd


remote starts on 5spds arent fun... disengaging the clutch button sound fishy, and the fact you MUST leave the car in Neutral or it could jump into gear when started... also, most shops wont warrenty starters put into manuals...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> remote starts on 5spds arent fun... disengaging the clutch button sound fishy, and the fact you MUST leave the car in Neutral or it could jump into gear when started... also, most shops wont warrenty starters put into manuals...


yeah, you have to leave it in Neutral...so you cant park like your grandpa taught you, and you _have_ to have a tight handbrake

and its just a button underneath the clutch pedal that is depressed when the clutch is pushed to the floor (at least on a B14)...so there isnt much rigging that has to be done


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't like the ides of taking out the clutch inhibitor(sp) switch. I usually pop the car in neutral, but if I'm on a hill or something, I'll usually keep it in gear. I wouldn't want my car to jump into gear with remote start.

anyway, get a viper alarm if you're going to go keyless. It's just as much work and you'll have an alarm. Viper alarms (or any DEI) have add ons as well (6 channel). Here's what I have:

Channel 1: arms/disarms, locks/unlocks
Channel 2: Pop trunk
Channel 3: crack/open front windows (requires window controller add-on)
Channel 4: Turn on Radio
Channel 5: (open)
Channel 6: (open)


----------

